# Top Bar Beekeeping Classes in Maine - Shelter Institute



## Gold Star (May 18, 2008)

Won't you Bee My Valentine?

Gold Star Honeybees and Shelter Institute have partnered to bring you a Weekend Intensive class - Top Bar Beekeeping 101.

FEBRUARY 11 AND 12, 2012
Class starts at 8:30 with breakfast, runs until 4pm each day.

SHELTER INSTITUTE
5 miles north of Bath: 
873 Route One
Woolwich, ME 04579

Learn how to make your own honey in this green backyard hive!

How to Keep Bees in Top Bar Hives - A Weekend Intensive

Two full days of Bee Buzz - All about the care and management of honeybees kept naturally in top bar hives. 
Class covers history, biology, pests and diseases, hive inspections. With this class, you will be ready to keep bees this spring!

Organic/Local breakfast and lunch are included - because ORGANIC is a Bee's Best Friend!

Earlybird Tuition is $175!

Enroll online at: http://www.goldstarhoneybees.com/products/20-Classes/
or call to sign up: 207-449-1121


----------

